# Can doctor bill for being standby in OR?



## tnunez13 (Feb 23, 2011)

An ob patient of our practice had to have an emergency appendectomy. One of the physicians in the office admitted the patient to hospital & monitored the patient. The doctor stood by in the OR just in case an emergency arised & the baby had to be delivered but did not assist the surgeon at all. I have billed for initial hospital care 99222 and discharge from hospital. The MD now wants me to bill insurance for her being there?can this be billed?


----------



## Cottrell (Feb 24, 2011)

If your physician was asked to be available and didn't treat any other patients during that time then you can bill a standby service-99360. The time has to be documented and it has to be at least 30 minutes to qualify for the standby code.


----------



## tnunez13 (Feb 24, 2011)

I looked at 99360 but that code states no face to face interaction. Unfortunately my physician was the admitting doctor & monitered the patient for fetal assesment prior to procedure & after.


----------

